# Koi and Picostamous



## HeatherP (Nov 3, 2011)

I will be placing my outdoor Koi and Picostamous ( spelling?) in a tank or tub beside my house to keep them warmer and unfrozen this winter. I am looking for something at least 100 gallons size so was wondering if anyone knew where I might get something nice to put them in. I'm not rich so it has to be reasonable. Found some items on Craigslist but people don't respond. Help!!!
HeatherP


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would keep the koi outside . THey can handle the cold. How deep is your pond? If it's 2.5 feet or deeper . The koi will be fine but not the pleco.


----------

